# Flat box hacks



## THE (Apr 21, 2016)

If you want to reduce the weight of a flat box, replace the lid to a different material. The lid of the North Star 10" weighs 320 grams (0.70 pounds). Change to acrylic glass, the weight comes down to 170 grams (0.37). Replace the lid to carbon fiber 2mm, then the weight is 50g (0.11). Carbon fiber is very strong material and weighs only a fraction of the lid (aluminum).

All you have to do is take off the lid and measure it up to cut a new lid. Drill two holes for the handle and two for the springs. You will reduce the weight of the box by about 14-25%.

You can also change the sides and wheel axle to carbon fiber.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

for the box the hard part in my opinion is not in the weight, but the effort you put into... use power assist box and for normal box take the springs out ( but for that you need hinged box ) to make your life easier

replacing the lid....not a bad idea if works like the original and compliant with the above requirements


----------



## THE (Apr 21, 2016)

I have already removed the springs and considerably simpler, springs prevents a pushing motion. 320 grams is equal to a pair of running shoes in its weight, and that's just for the lid weight. Can you get the weight down to 50 grams, and it works the same way as it is beneficial to one's health. Harmful to have weight far from the body.

*Add-on to normal flat box*
It is not difficult to build a power assist for a normal box. Only difficult to build latch acting with wheels. I can show how I will do in carbon fiber.


----------



## THE (Apr 21, 2016)

*Build a Pump/Tube* 
If you like me, I do not have a pump to a flat box. Build your own for $5-10. In Sweden, the cost of a pump is between $ 9-1000 and not a chance that I'll buy one, a bit cheaper to take home from the US but not much. Therefore, I built my own PVC pipe tube and it works just fine. It is quick to press the mud into the box. I have two variants of the nozzle, one which is flat with a curved plastic piece then I have one that is made by a smaller PVC pipe that has been heated and shaped to fit in the box slot.

The tube is very easy to wash and if it would break or anything else, it is cheap to build a new one.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

if you want it, you can get my dealers name and phone in denmark?, think its about 2500-2800 danish kroner for a pump? he also got spare parts and american mud instead of beckers. if your company buys a pail, Im sure you can get a good price, not sure how much the transport cost.. ( he has ready mix and powder ) He is already selling to beckers in denmark...


----------



## THE (Apr 21, 2016)

Pytlik said:


> if you want it, you can get my dealers name and phone in denmark?, think its about 2500-2800 danish kroner for a pump? he also got spare parts and american mud instead of beckers. if your company buys a pail, Im sure you can get a good price, not sure how much the transport cost.. ( he has ready mix and powder ) He is already selling to beckers in denmark...


I am quite satisfied with my own pump, but I will gladly take his number or if he has a homepage. He may have other things that I am interested in.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

THE said:


> *Build a Pump/Tube*
> If you like me, I do not have a pump to a flat box. Build your own for $5-10. In Sweden, the cost of a pump is between $ 9-1000 and not a chance that I'll buy one, a bit cheaper to take home from the US but not much. Therefore, I built my own PVC pipe tube and it works just fine. It is quick to press the mud into the box. I have two variants of the nozzle, one which is flat with a curved plastic piece then I have one that is made by a smaller PVC pipe that has been heated and shaped to fit in the box slot.
> 
> The tube is very easy to wash and if it would break or anything else, it is cheap to build a new one.


I think we have another ice on our hands hear


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Like the box idea. But I don't feel the boxs are heavy. Love my fat boys.
I need to get on my computer and go back a two years a show you my PVC tube I made but the clear PVC one is light and you can see if it's really clean or have any air in it.
Keep up the cool work


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's one for you. Use to be able to buy these.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's the new tape tech hot mud box. 

https://www.facebook.com/TapeTech/videos/1069541076452678/


----------



## THE (Apr 21, 2016)

cazna said:


> Here's one for you. Use to be able to buy these.





Mr.Brightstar said:


> Here's the new tape tech hot mud box.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TapeTech/videos/1069541076452678/


Thanks to you both, first sensible I got out of this forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Clear PVC with d handle and changeable tips


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Here's the new tape tech hot mud box.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TapeTech/videos/1069541076452678/


Oh man I'm getting one of them. Awesome.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have never had a box get hard on me when using hot mud. But that's a cool box. If it was an 8 inch fat boy I would buy it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I have never had a box get hard on me when using hot mud. But that's a cool box. If it was an 8 inch fat boy I would buy it


 Im going to order one soon, I have to use hot mud taping and second coat, Have to where I live. Tried just air drys mmm yeah nah, To risky for me.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I dont think its good letting it go off full stop


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Im going to order one soon, I have to use hot mud taping and second coat, Have to where I live. Tried just air drys mmm yeah nah, To risky for me.


not adjustable blade and looks like plastic one......I'm hmmmmmm......definitely I will wait


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

They quite cheap really so I'm keen to find out more. Looks the be several coloured blades? Wonder what they are.


----------



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

keke said:


> not adjustable blade and looks like plastic one......I'm hmmmmmm......definitely I will wait


there are two different interchangeable blades... the white is crowned and the black one is flat

Enviado desde mi DROXIO KENTIA mediante Tapatalk


----------

